# Questions about alligators



## aznflycaster (May 11, 2010)

I have been kayak fishing on Lake Harding,Goat Rock,and Oliver.I've heard from a few people now about alligators in Harding and Goat Rock. Has anybody seen any in either of these lakes.I thought it was a joke. But now I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## Old Dead River (May 11, 2010)

saxd9 said:


> I have been kayak fishing on Lake Harding,Goat Rock,and Oliver.I've heard from a few people now about alligators in Harding and Goat Rock. Has anybody seen any in either of these lakes.I thought it was a joke. But now I'm starting to wonder.



alligators are relatively benign. I wouldn't recommend wading with them or swimming etc. but boating with them should be no problem. I boat some waters that have gators and they tend to keep their distance. They can get a little more social as you go further south but I've never had any problem with them and there's no need to be fearful. you're more likely to come in harms way courtesy of a venomous snake...


----------



## NBN (May 11, 2010)

I did not see any at Goat Rock last year, but have in the past years. I have only seen one on Harding and it was about 5 years ago in Mountain Oak Creek.


----------



## possum steak (May 12, 2010)

every time I've been to the St. John's river in Florida I always see gators & they tend to stay away from our boat.


----------



## shoalbass (May 12, 2010)

Just don't mess with them and they won't mess with you!


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2010)

I fish around gators a lot and have never had a problem.  There were even some on the coast last week.


----------



## LCT (May 12, 2010)

Depends on how big they are to me.  They usually stay their distance, but if they are 10+ footers like on Eufaula, they would really make me nervous in a yak.  That lake has some HUGE gators.
If one of them bad boys "popped up" next to me in a yak, I'd have a mudshark in my britches.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 12, 2010)

LCT said:


> Depends on how big they are to me.  They usually stay their distance, but if they are 10+ footers like on Eufaula, they would really make me nervous in a yak.  That lake has some HUGE gators.
> If one of them bad boys "popped up" next to me in a yak, I'd have a mudshark in my britches.


----------



## brunofishing (May 12, 2010)

I seen 3 at oliver (small bout 2 1/2 feet) 1 at goatrock (bout 3 feet) and 1 big un at harding up river (8 1/2 feet), I have seen a few in mountain oak creek in the back, there is a swamp in the back on the right side that they come out of. The gater at harding wont let you get close to him, when you get about 50 yards from him he will bolt.


----------



## brunofishing (May 12, 2010)

And there is a lake in the wma that standingboy runs next to, that has a big gator in it, thats where they come from on oliver.


----------



## Brandon TH (May 12, 2010)

Where there are little ones there are also big ones! But as mentioned before most gators in Georgia have a healthy fear of humans still unlike some Florida gators due to people trying to feed and pet them. Yankees think they can tame anything!


----------



## little rascal (May 12, 2010)

*there used*

to be a sign at the boat basin at Stephen Foster park on the Okeefonokee(spelling?), that said, "do not feed the gators"!, there were a few nice size gators in there. 
Beware!!!!!! That sign that the gators like to hang around, is where they feed them, so says the park officials!!!!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't worry too much about a gator whilst in a boat, however if they have young'ins in the water, it could be interesting.


----------



## Old Dead River (May 12, 2010)

i would agree that the larger ones are less timid. I've been in a gator pond @ night in a flimsy johnboat with a friend. the thought of that thing capsizing and us getting wet reminds me of a bad tobe hooper B horror flick


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

Be mindful around the old bulls, and mama, when she has little ones.


----------



## riprap (May 12, 2010)

The small ones at Eufaula like frogs. The big ones do not even acknowledge your there.


----------



## vowell462 (May 13, 2010)

NBN said:


> I did not see any at Goat Rock last year, but have in the past years. I have only seen one on Harding and it was about 5 years ago in Mountain Oak Creek.



Dont listen to this guy. He saw all this before he had lasic eye surgery. In all honesty, saw one in Mountain Oak Creek several yrs ago on Harding. And saw one at the landing at Goat Rock a few years back. Never seen one in Oliver but Ive heard of a couple guys that put a few in there. I def wouldnt be worried about gators on any of these lakes.


----------



## charliecfh (May 13, 2010)

Guides have always told me to not feed them, which should be common knowledge. But I have also heard when you see a bunch of little ones in the water, mama may be near by.  Unlike crocodiles, gators protect their young until they're old enough to fend for themselves.

Otherwise they shouldn't bother you.  One time we counted 14 of them around the boat in the St. Johns.


----------



## propstruk (May 13, 2010)

Went to the Okefenokee on a canoe trip a few years back.  We counted 75 in the 10 miles that we paddled.  Not one of them tried to mess with us.


----------



## gahunter12 (May 13, 2010)

riprap said:


> The small ones at Eufaula like frogs. The big ones do not even acknowledge your there.



I agree. Its hard to even get near a big one. It took me 6 tries to get a good pic of that 15+ft gator in witches ditch make in march. I got more bites off of small 1footers than I did bass during the top 6. LOL They love those frogs.


----------



## little rascal (May 13, 2010)

*the young ones*

at Eufaula like big crankbaits too! I'd bet little Gator's have some tender meat as opposed to a large one!!!


----------



## GarAngler71 (May 13, 2010)

vowell462 said:


> Dont listen to this guy. He saw all this before he had lasic eye surgery. In all honesty, saw one in Mountain Oak Creek several yrs ago on Harding. And saw one at the landing at Goat Rock a few years back. Never seen one in Oliver but Ive heard of a couple guys that put a few in there. I def wouldnt be worried about gators on any of these lakes.



I saw a small one at the Ga. ramp on Goat Rock also when they were doing the construction.The big one in my profile pic I seen close to Florence Marina about a month ago.


----------



## breampole (May 13, 2010)

I have fished and camped on the altamaha and in the ox bow lakes.  Seen some really big ones.  Never had but one do anything but disappear when nearing where it was.  But the thought of being in my kayak in one of those lakes bothers me, and I go in my jon boat to the lakes.  One time in the river had a 5 -6 foot one remain on a log while I fished all around it pitching crickets with a cane pole and once I left where I was fishing in the river to go where one was on the bank on the tail end of a sand bar because it looked like it might be a deep pool where it was.  turned out to be shallow and the gator disappeared in the water when I got near.  I went back to where I was fishing and a few minutes later there was an eruption beside the boat I was soaked with water and the gator was swimming off on top of the water.  Guess it had a nest over where it was and was telling me to not go over there again.  I was in a 15 ft jon boat.  That would have been a terrifying experience in a kayak and maybe the gator would have been more aggressive if I was in a kayak.  Of course I would have never gone over there where it was in a kayak.  For some reason I don't have reservation about the river, you don't see many and there is plenty of room to avoid them and I carry my tarus judge, in case one starts getting too friendly, but I won't take the kayak in a river lake.  A retired WMA mgr friend of mine used to be the go to guy for alligator removal and says he can call them up with grunting sounds and in no uncertain terms he said he would not go into the Big Hammock WMA lakes in his kayak.  If they are in those lakes you named  they will be increasing and bear in mind you usually don't see them as they are under water.  I believe if you leave them alone they will live you alone unless you are hanging fish over board.  I have friends who have been fishing for red's at the coast on a sleu that comes behind the beach on one of the barrier islands and they have had a 12 footer come out of the water for the fish they were reeling in and I had that happen in a boat when fishing with a friend at the coast.  A blow to the head between the eyes with a stout wooden paddle by my friend sent that one back down-dead or alive I don't know, but it lost its agressiveness.  Personally if a fish is between me and a gator I'll let the gator have the fish and I'll leave regardless of what craft I'm in.


----------



## woodric81 (May 13, 2010)

http://www.uga.edu/srelherp/alligators/allmis.htm

The link above from UGA shows the current range of Alligators in GA.  The range is well above even Harding. I know people who live around these lakes and they will all tell you they have either seen or know someone who has seen them.  I went to Auburn which is about half way between Harding and Oliver (just a little west), and I constantly saw gators up to 9 feet in a small lake I used to fish that my uncle lived on.  There were up to 7 good ones basking at the same time together.  

However, they very rarely will ever even hang out close to you.  I fish from my kayak in the Mobile Delta and in other rivers and deltas in FL and have seen gators, but they have never come close.  

The big ones especially don't want to come close during season!!!  But every now and then a big one will slip up and let me get too close

I personally wouldn't worry about it, there aren't a lot of them up that far and the ones that are up there are probably tired of everyone chasing them down in their ski boats.  If you were to tell me you want to night fish in Seminole from a kayak I would ask you to include me in your will!


----------



## jcbama (May 14, 2010)

gahunter12 said:


> I agree. Its hard to even get near a big one. It took me 6 tries to get a good pic of that 15+ft gator in witches ditch make in march. I got more bites off of small 1footers than I did bass during the top 6. LOL They love those frogs.



You mean this one!!!! He could have cared less about us and we actually got pretty close without him ever taking off.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2010)

I run up on the occasional, really big gator, that ain`t scared of a person, and will let you know it. Sometimes it can get real interestin`.


----------



## smknsmly (May 14, 2010)

The one in my profile pic was about 10' in Rood Creek, not far from Florence. It was my first time checking the place out. I was on a bench and it came from across the creek to me and swam within 3ft of the seawall while i took pics. I guess ppl around there feed it. I'm going to kayak it one day, looks like great fishing.


----------



## mdhall (May 14, 2010)

If they get really close they want you to rub the under side of their mouth. Just ease your hand in the water real slow and make a barking noise like a dog. That calms the gator down, then all of a sudden flail around and keep barking, and remember to jump out of the kayak at this time. If they don't bite your fingers off they are giving you the okay to mate with them.


----------



## mdhall (May 14, 2010)

Above post was sarcasm. I've never seen one intentionally get near a boat unless it had a dog in it. They like dogs, alot.


----------



## fishndinty (May 14, 2010)

mdhall said:


> Above post was sarcasm. I've never seen one intentionally get near a boat unless it had a dog in it. They like dogs, alot.



For lunch.  I saw a big St. Johns river gator take a poodle that was playing fetch off a dock when I was a kid.  The owner was hysterical, but what can you do?  That poodle was gone, pure and simple; it didn't get bit, it got swallowed whole!


----------



## vaindioux (May 14, 2010)

Brandon TH said:


> Yankees think they can tame anything!


----------



## vaindioux (May 14, 2010)

One gator was reported last year in the hooch north of Atlanta. Several reports not just one.

by the way I am selling my kayak if someone is interested 

Patrick


----------



## aznflycaster (May 14, 2010)

Wow its weird to think I was under the assumption that gators werent in these lakes.Because the fish I keep, are on a stringer tied to the kayak.And most of the time I fish with my feet off the side of the kayak. Now Im wonder if I need to paint the kayak a bright color, due to an alligator mistaking my green kayak for another gator.They say with a bear encounter play dead,what should one do if a gator does venture to close to the kayak? I carry a 9mm 100% of the time but don't think it would help.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2010)

saxd9 said:


> Wow its weird to think I was under the assumption that gators werent in these lakes.Because the fish I keep, are on a stringer tied to the kayak.And most of the time I fish with my feet off the side of the kayak. Now Im wonder if I need to paint the kayak a bright color, due to an alligator mistaking my green kayak for another gator.They say with a bear encounter play dead,what should one do if a gator does venture to close to the kayak? I carry a 9mm 100% of the time but don't think it would help.



Always heard that with a grizzly, play dead. With a black bear, fight back. If a gator grabs you, you better fight back. He didn`t grab you to play. As for what to do if one comes up close. You`ll have to make that individual call. I personally, would make that call based on his size, and apparent attitude.


----------



## brunofishing (May 15, 2010)

saxd9 said:


> Wow its weird to think I was under the assumption that gators werent in these lakes.Because the fish I keep, are on a stringer tied to the kayak.And most of the time I fish with my feet off the side of the kayak. Now Im wonder if I need to paint the kayak a bright color, due to an alligator mistaking my green kayak for another gator.They say with a bear encounter play dead,what should one do if a gator does venture to close to the kayak? I carry a 9mm 100% of the time but don't think it would help.



I wouldnt sweat it around here. I probly wouldnt put my feet in the water south of here.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 15, 2010)

brunofishing said:


> I wouldnt sweat it around here. I probly wouldnt put my feet in the water south of here.



bruno knows his stuff !  i yak here in columbus regularly and have canoe'd in the okefenokee through a hundred gators. don't worry about oliver ,goat rock or harding and i would not worry about any place on the river except ft benning to lakepoint where they breed and nest. like nic says a big momma or a big bull would be dangerous but they usually warn folks first.  it would  make me wary, but i would not hesitate to fish from my yaks at any place on our river.


----------



## Brandon TH (May 15, 2010)

jcbama said:


> You mean this one!!!! He could have cared less about us and we actually got pretty close without him ever taking off.



Sure would like to go after that big fella with my bow. That would be a heck of a ride im sure.


----------



## Chris S. (May 16, 2010)

LCT said:


> Depends on how big they are to me.  They usually stay their distance, but if they are 10+ footers like on Eufaula, they would really make me nervous in a yak.  That lake has some HUGE gators.
> If one of them bad boys "popped up" next to me in a yak, I'd have a mudshark in my britches.


----------



## kbswear (May 16, 2010)

Dem lil ones sho love the top water bates!




And da biger wons jus luv to sun!


----------



## ejs1980 (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. A gator can recognize other gators as male or female. They won't mistake your kayak as another gator. If I see one I will put my feet back in if it goes under. If you notice some really small gators next to you then hear momma angrily come down the bank paddle hard. If one is after your stringer of fish pull it in and slap the water a few times with your paddle. You won't find a denser population of gators in the state than the okefenokee and people kayak there all the time. I wouldn't practice standing in a new yak there but wouldn't mind sitting in one or standing in one I was comfortable with. They are a little more active this far south. Don't fear them respect them and if you know somewhere that has alot of big ones apply for a gator tag and take it home for supper. To me something to worry about would be fishing a kayak in a shark fishing tournament. Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jun 1, 2010)

I saw an 8 footer floating down the lower flint a couple of weekends ago. Looked like he took a load of buckshot. He stunk really bad, wish we would have had a rope to hang him up for bream fishin.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 1, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> alligators are relatively benign. I wouldn't recommend wading with them or swimming etc. but boating with them should be no problem. I boat some waters that have gators and they tend to keep their distance. They can get a little more social as you go further south but I've never had any problem with them and there's no need to be fearful. you're more likely to come in harms way courtesy of a venomous snake...


X2.  You should be more worried about venomous snakes.  Been around gators my whole life both wade fishing/swimming in the river and fishing in local lakes and ponds.  There's an occasional one that may get a little brave but you can scare it off with an airhorn, or gunshot and usually they won't ever come around again.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 1, 2010)

During the last 25 years I've seen a few hundred gators at Lake Seminole.
The really big ones are not afraid of you and your boat, but they don't usually have much interest in you either.  They mostly would rather you stay away so they won't have to go sliding back into the water.  If you won't make any sudden moves, they will lay on the bank even as you fish down their bank.

The small and medium sized ones get curious about boats from time to time but it's just curiosity.
Jack Wingate told me that a man over on Spring Creek lost a hand and arm to a gator 2 or 3 years ago.  He was a resident of the Spring Creek area but i don't know if he was in a boat or on the shore.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2010)

I`ll say one more thing and hush. Do not ever trust one.


----------

